# Copenhagen , Capital of Denmark



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen is the capital of Denmark and its most populous city, with an urban population of 1,230,728 and in area 77.20 km2 , Copenhagen is the cultural, economic and governmental centre of Denmark and is among the financial centres of Northern Europe .
*
Area:* 77.20 km2* | Population *1,230,728* | Time zone *CET (UTC+1)* | Area code(s) *(+45) 3 *



*Old **Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many old districts of Copenhagen the cultural centre of Denmark .


Copenhagen panorama by Christian Wiedel, on Flickr


København - Yderhavnen by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


Copenhagen (13) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


Copenhagen by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **City Hall*
Copenhagen City Hall (Danish: _Københavns Rådhus_) is the headquarters of the municipal council as well as the Lord mayor of the Copenhagen Municipality .


Københavns Rådhus om natten / Copenhagen City Hall by night by eszsara, on Flickr


City Hall (Kobenhavns Radhus, Copenhagen Landmarks and Monuments: Picture of the City Hall (Kobenhavns Radhus, Copenhagen ) by chindu_j, on Flickr


Flowers at the City Hall by macjasp, on Flickr


Danish flag waving on Copenhagen City Hall (Rådhus) by pegase1972, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Christiansborg Palace*
The palace is the seat of the Danish Parliament, the Danish Prime Minister's Office and the Danish Supreme Court.


Christiansborg Palace by mattingham, on Flickr


Christiansborg Palace by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


Christiansborg Palace by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


Christiansborg Palace by Harlani Salim, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Frederik's Church*
Popularly known as The Marble Church for its architecture, is an Evangelical Lutheran church in Copenhagen.
- Completed: *1894 *| Architect: *Nicolai Eigtved* | Location: *Frederiksstaden, Copenhagen.*


Frederik's church by John & Mel Kots, on Flickr


Frederik's Church by tislissi, on Flickr


Frederik's Church by Funchye, on Flickr


Frederik's Church by Milton CJ, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nyhavn , Copenhagen *
Nyhavn (_literally: New Harbour_) is a 17th-century waterfront, canal and entertainment district in Copenhagen


Nyhavn by Lahnet, on Flickr


Nyhavn by Curton, on Flickr


Nyhavn by Christophe Ramonet, on Flickr


Nyhavn by Christophe Ramonet, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Amagertorv , Copenhagen *
Amagertorv (_English: Amager Square_), is often described as the most central square in central Copenhagen .


Amagertorv by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


Amagertorv by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Amagertorv by bradmohr, on Flickr


Amagertorv Copenhagen by kmaxwellnorgaard, on Flickr


Amagertorv from Nikolaj Kirken by Mik Hartwell, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen Opera House*
Is the national opera house of Denmark, and among the most modern opera houses in the world.


Royal Opera House, Copenhagen, Denmark by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr


Copenhagen Opera House (哥本哈根歌劇) by pamhule, on Flickr


Copenhagen Opera House (哥本哈根歌劇) by pamhule, on Flickr


Copenhagen Opera House by faheemhdk, on Flickr[/SIZE]​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Koncerthuset , Copenhagen *
The Koncerthuset (_Copenhagen Concert Hall in English_) by Jean Nouvel is a part of the new DR Byen (DR Town), that houses the Danish Broadcasting Corporatio.
Opened: *17 January 2009 *| Capacity: *1,800* | Architect: *Jean Nouvel*


DR-Koncerthuset (DR Concert Hall) III by Jan Lykke (myfoto.dk), on Flickr


DR Concert Hall I by hansn, on Flickr


IMG12050463 by Arne Munther, on Flickr


DR Koncerthuset interior by jgo_mo, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


Ørestad by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


8TALLET in Ørestad, Copenhagen (København), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr


Metro in Ørestad, Copenhagen (København), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr


8TALLET in Ørestad, Copenhagen (København), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


Ferring International Center in Ørestad, Copenhagen (København), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr


In front of 8TALLET in Ørestad, Copenhagen (København), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr


Bella Sky Comwell Hotel in Ørestad, Copenhagen (København), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr


Copenhagen Towers in Ørestad, Copenhagen (København), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen is the most livable city in Denmark with many and variety places (Parks , Squares , Malls .. etc).


Copenhagen street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Copenhagen street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Copenhagen street scene by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Dronning Louises Bro 02 by tsaaby, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2012 - 3961 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2012 - 4105 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2011 - 3752 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2012 - 3846 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Christianshavn District - Copenhagen *
Christianshavn is an artificial island neighbourhood located in Copenhagen. It was founded in the early 17th century by Christian IV.


Christianshavn by a.m.cross, on Flickr


Christianshavn, Copenhagen by serge y., on Flickr


Christianshavn - København by FotoHansen, on Flickr


Christianshavn by Christophe Ramonet, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Frederiksberg District - Copenhagen *
Frederiksberg is de facto a district of the Danish capital Copenhagen, but it is formally a separate town.
Population: *100,814* | Area: *8.7 km2* | Region: *Copenhagen *


Bentzonsvej 48, Frederiksberg by aka Jens Rost, on Flickr


Bentzonsvej 38-44, Frederiksberg by aka Jens Rost, on Flickr


Bentzonsvej & Langelands Plads, Frederiksberg by aka Jens Rost, on Flickr


The Glockenspiel Tower of Frederiksberg Rådhus (City Hall) IMG_0318.JPG by Kingchief, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Hellerup District - Copenhagen *
Hellerup is a Danish town of Region Hovedstaden, located in the Gentofte Municipality.
Area: *25.54 km²* | population:* 68,913* | Region: *Copenhagen *


Hellerup by karnkat, on Flickr


Hellerup by karnkat, on Flickr


Hellerup by karnkat, on Flickr


hellerup by batixa, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


Ferring International Center in ?restad, Copenhagen (K?benhavn), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr


Ferring International Center in ?restad, Copenhagen (K?benhavn), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr


Copenhagen Towers in ?restad, Copenhagen (K?benhavn), Denmark (Danmark) by Ulf Liljankoski, on Flickr


?restad building by jussing, on Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I visited Denmark when I was a kid, pretty beautiful and really clean! :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Guajiro1 said:


> I visited Denmark when I was a kid, pretty beautiful and really clean!


Thanks @Guajiro1 , really its pretty and clean and beauty city , i hope one day to visit it .


*Old **Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many old districts of Copenhagen the cultural centre of Denmark .


downtown Copenhagen from Vor Frelsers Kirke by megstoehr, on Flickr


Copenhagen2 by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr


Prinsessgade and Torvegade by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr


Dronningensgade by Curtis Gregory Perry, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Very beautiful city !!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Nando_ros said:


> Very beautiful city !!


Thanks @Nando_ros .. 


*Black Diamond (library)*
(_Danish: Den Sorte Diamant_) is a modern waterfront extension to the Royal Danish Library's old building on Slotsholmen in central Copenhagen.
Completed: *1999 *| Floor area: *(223,170 sq ft)* | Location: *Slotsholmen*


Den Sorte Diamant by martin8th, on Flickr


Den Sorte Diamant by Ben Rimmer, on Flickr


Den Sorte Diamant 1 by Jan Lykke (myfoto.dk), on Flickr


The Danish national library "Den Sorte Diamant" by boegh, on Flickr​


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Great old and new architecture!!! love it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Copenhagen :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Victhor said:


> Great old and new architecture!!! love it!


Thanks @Victhor .. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Copenhagen


Thanks @christos-greece .. 


*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


Copenhagen Skyline from Vor Frelsers Kirke by Pedro Costa Ferreira, on Flickr


Copenhagen cityscape by anderssondergaard, on Flickr


Untitled by OlegSPb, on Flickr


Copenhagen City Hall Tower - Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **at night*


Copenhagen Waterfront, Denmark. by AdrianLazar, on Flickr


Copenhagen by Matt Kawashima, on Flickr


Lightship Gedser Rev by Sean Munson, on Flickr


Tycho Brahe Planetarium by Peter Bros Nissen, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nykredit Headquarters*
Dating back to 1851, Nykredit (English: New Credit) is one of Denmark's leading financial services companies.
- Architects: *Schmidt Hammer Lassen* | Year: *2001 *| Location: *Copenhagen*


Nykredit Headquarters by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


The Crystal and the Cloud (last one!) by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


The Crystal and the Cloud by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


The Crystal and the Cloud by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Søtorvet , Copenhagen*
Søtorvet is an elegant late 19th century residential development facing The Lakes in Copenhagen.
- Construction: *1873-1875* | Architect: *Ferdinand Vilhelm Jensen & Vilhelm Petersen* | Architectural style: *Historicism (Châteauesque)*


Lake Square (on the other side) by aka Jens Rost, on Flickr


Søtorvet, Copenhagen, Denmark by Sudakaran Gnanasegaram, on Flickr


Søtorvet by ibjfoto, on Flickr


20060623_4185 by PlanetStar, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


Copenhagen Denmark - North towards harbor by mbell1975, on Flickr


The Copenhagen skyline by ARCHIVED Department of Energy and Climate Change, on Flickr


Copenhagen skyline from the Round Tower by jonathan_in_guelph, on Flickr


Copenhagen under a cloudy sky by Melindapsy, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Royal Danish Playhouse*
Is a theatre building for the Royal Danish Theatre, situated on the harbour front in the Frederiksstaden neighbourhood of central Copenhagen .
- Capacity: *1000 seats * | Opened: *2008 *| Architect: * Lundgaard & Tranberg*


Copenaghen - Skuespilhuset by Elena Filippo Sara Francesca, on Flickr


Royal Danish Theatre, Copenhagen by Uncle Buddha, on Flickr


Royal Danish Playhouse, Copenhagen (2) by bobbex, on Flickr


Royal Danish Playhouse by Alex Robertson, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gemini Residence - Copenhagen *
Is a residential building on the Islands Brygge waterfront in Copenhagen.
- Construction; *2002-2005* | Height:* 42 m* | Floor count: *8* | Architect: *MVRDV* 


Gemini Residence - EXPLORED by Jan Lykke (myfoto.dk), on Flickr


Gemini Residence by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Gemini Residence by Sergey Kovalyov, on Flickr


Gemini Residence by asli aydin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen in Summer its become more livable and colorful.


R0053330 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0053032 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0053011 copy by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0051432 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Streets*


R0053609 by John Valliant, on Flickr


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen city its the most livable and colorful city in Denmark.


DSCF0395 by John Valliant, on Flickr


DSCF1447 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9360 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9309 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen in Summer its become more livable and colorful.


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Buildings*
Copenhagen have a beautiful buildings with special architecture .


Royal Danish Theatre, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr


Danske Bank, Kongens Nytorv, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr


Danish Architecture Centre from Havnegade, Copenhagen (2) by bobbex, on Flickr


Havnegade, Copenhagen (4) by bobbex, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nyhavn , Copenhagen *
Nyhavn (_literally: New Harbour_) is a 17th-century waterfront, canal and entertainment district in Copenhagen


Nyhavn, Copenhagen (3) by bobbex, on Flickr


Nyhavn, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr


Nyhavn, Copenhagen (8) by bobbex, on Flickr


Nyhavn, Copenhagen (15) by bobbex, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nyhavn , Copenhagen *
Nyhavn (_literally: New Harbour_) is a 17th-century waterfront, canal and entertainment district in Copenhagen


Nyhavn, Copenhagen (20) by bobbex, on Flickr


Nyhavn, Copenhagen (12) by bobbex, on Flickr


Nyhavn, Copenhagen (17) by bobbex, on Flickr


Nyhavn, Copenhagen (13) by bobbex, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *
Copenhagen its most livable city in Denmark.


Larsens Plads, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr


Black Diamond Royal Library Extension Terrace, Copenhagen (2) by bobbex, on Flickr


P1310315 by nuno.marques.cruz, on Flickr


Audi Auto Union 1000, Nyhavn, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


Copenhagen Skyline by idokalir, on Flickr


Copenhagen Skyline 2 by Mikael Colville-Andersen, on Flickr


Copenhagen Skyline by Hew Harris, on Flickr


Copenhagen Skyline by Hew Harris, on Flickr​


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice work in this thread, Dr. Luay! Copenhagen is without doubt a very nice and impressive city. 

Also it's environmental policies are something to admire, in addition to it's architecture and cityscape.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

dexter26 said:


> Nice work in this thread, Dr. Luay! Copenhagen is without doubt a very nice and impressive city.
> 
> Also it's environmental policies are something to admire, in addition to it's architecture and cityscape.


Thanks dexter26 for your nice words , really Copenhagen its amazing and impressive city with amazing architecture .


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *
Copenhagen its most livable city in Denmark.


Hans Christian Andersens Boulevard outside Ny Carlsberg Glyptotek, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr


Ny Carlsberg Glyptotek, Copenhagen (2) by bobbex, on Flickr


Stroget Shopping Arcade, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr


Stroget Shopping Arcade, Copenhagen (2) by bobbex, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*VM Houses - Copenhagen *
VM Houses is a housing project consisting of two adjacent apartment buildings in Ørestad, Copenhagen.
- Design: *JDS Architects and Bjarke Ingels Group* | Units(2005): *114* | Location: *Ørestad district , Copenhagen*



110915 PLOT_VM Housing 07 by cjreddaway, on Flickr


110915 PLOT_VM Housing 09 by cjreddaway, on Flickr


VM Houses by asli aydin, on Flickr


110915 PLOT_VM Housing 11 by cjreddaway, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


IMG_9320 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9356 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9390 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9441 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Parken Stadium*
Is a football stadium in the Indre Østerbro (Inner Østerbro) district of Copenhagen.
- Build: *1990–1992 * | Architect: *Gert Andersson* | Capacity: *38,065*


Parken Stadium Copenhagen Denmark by mbell1975, on Flickr


FCK by pvanderclock, on Flickr


img 004 by kmaschke, on Flickr


Parken by kmaschke, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1232 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1184 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1235 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1117 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Amalienborg Palace*
Is the winter home of the Danish royal family, and is located in Copenhagen.
- Construction: *1750-1760* | Architect: *Nicolai Eigtved* | Location: *Copenhagen*


Amalienborg Palace by Boered, on Flickr


Amalienborg Palace, Copenhagen by mikey471, on Flickr


Amalienborg Palace by bluemeat, on Flickr


Amalienborg by Harlani Salim, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


2013_07_Copenhagen_301 by rachontheloose, on Flickr


2013_07_Copenhagen_309 by rachontheloose, on Flickr


2013_07_Copenhagen_291 by rachontheloose, on Flickr


view from Vor Frelsers Kirke spire by Sean Munson, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Buildings*
Copenhagen have a beautiful buildings with special architecture .


2013_07_Copenhagen_265 by rachontheloose, on Flickr


2013_07_Copenhagen_411 by rachontheloose, on Flickr


2013_07_Copenhagen_274 by rachontheloose, on Flickr


2013_07_Copenhagen_407 by rachontheloose, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *
Copenhagen its most impressive city in Denmark.


IMG_0180.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06757.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0198.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06725.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

nice


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *
Copenhagen its most impressive city in Denmark.


DSC06779.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06775.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06768.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC07666edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen in Summer *
Copenhagen its most impressive city in Denmark and its become more amazing in the summer.


IMG_0302.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0262.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0288.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0297.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Buildings*
Copenhagen have a beautiful buildings with an impressive architecture .


IMG_0280.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0279.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0276.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0283.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Amalienborg Palace*
Is the winter home of the Danish royal family, and is located in Copenhagen.
- Construction: *1750-1760* | Architect: *Nicolai Eigtved* | Location: *Copenhagen*


Amalienborg Slotsplads, Royal Palace Square, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr


Changing the Guard, Amalienborg Royal Palace, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr


Ameliegade Entrance to Amalienborg Royal Palace, Copenhagen by bobbex, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **monuments*


IMG_0286.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC07324edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07495edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07434edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Havneholmen Housing , Copenhagen *
Residential development at the edge of the harbour at *Fisketorvet and Bryggebroen*. at *24,000 sq. m *distributed on *5-8 storeys*, incorporating *236 residences*.



Havneholmen_foto Connie Maria Westergaard (20) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Havneholmen_foto Connie Maria Westergaard (46) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Havneholmen_foto Connie Maria Westergaard (47) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Havneholmen_foto Connie Maria Westergaard (17) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Jægersborggade street , Copenhagen *
Jægersborggade is a small street hosting a wealth of interesting shops and its one of the most buzzing streets in Copenhagen.
- Location : *vibrant Noerrebro area*


Jægersborggade (19) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Jægersborggade (25) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Jægersborggade (1) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Jægersborggade (59) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


Rundetaarn_photo Connie Maria Westergaard (36) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Rundetaarn_photo Connie Maria Westergaard (71) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Rundetaarn_photo Connie Maria Westergaard (43) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr


Rundetaarn_photo Connie Maria Westergaard (30) by Miss Copenhagen, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


DSC07396edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07439edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07512edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07345edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


DSC07669edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr


DSC07667edit by cam.bodine, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


IMG_0465.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06852.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06853.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06842.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **City Hall*
Copenhagen City Hall (Danish: _Københavns Rådhus_) is the headquarters of the municipal council as well as the Lord mayor of the Copenhagen Municipality .


IMG_0409.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0390.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0429.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0447.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1124 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1087 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1083 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1084 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


IMG_9445 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9474 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9540 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9605 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


IMG_0469.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06854.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0470.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


DSC06858.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


IMG_0472.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0477.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0481.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0482.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Thank you for these wonderful pictures. Copehagen is the source of inspiration for the whole world, when it comes to livability, cyclo-friendliness or quality of public spaces.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amrafel said:


> Thank you for these wonderful pictures. Copehagen is the source of inspiration for the whole world, when it comest to livability, cyclo-friendliness or quality of public spaces.


Thanks @Amrafel , really Copenhagen its amazing and impressive city , i hope one day to visit it. 



*Strøget , Copenhagen *
This popular tourist attraction in the centre of town is the longest pedestrian shopping area in Europe..



Copenhagen_2013 05 19_0805 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Strøget (Pedestrian shopping street) by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


DSC_0302 by buildingboy, on Flickr


Recorriendo Strøget hasta Kongens Nytorv. by Alqsar, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Buildings*
Copenhagen have a beautiful buildings with special architecture .


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0382 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0727 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Recorriendo Strøget hasta Kongens Nytorv. by Alqsar, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0722 by HBarrison, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Buildings*
Copenhagen have a beautiful buildings with special architecture .


Rosenborg Castle by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Building along the canal by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Recorriendo Strøget hasta Kongens Nytorv. by Alqsar, on Flickr


Recorriendo Strøget hasta Kongens Nytorv. by Alqsar, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Streets*


Amalienborg Palace by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Intersection by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Sailors Houses, Nyboder, Copenhagen (2) by bobbex, on Flickr


Bike lanes by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


Caritas Well, oldest fountain in Copenhagen by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Kultorvet square by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Bike parking outside Nørreport Station by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


City Center by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


Bridge over the Lakes by Nørrebro by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Square by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Christianshavn by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Christianshavn by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


Højbro Plads by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Rosenborg Palace Gardens by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Christianshavn by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Sand castle sculpture contest by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


IMG_0483.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0486.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0491.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0102.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Frederik's Church*
Popularly known as The Marble Church for its architecture, is an Evangelical Lutheran church in Copenhagen.
- Completed: *1894 *| Architect: *Nicolai Eigtved* | Location: *Frederiksstaden, Copenhagen.*


IMG_9894.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0070.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0073.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0086.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **monuments*


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0348 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0725 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0393 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0338 by HBarrison, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


Christianshavn by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0324 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Canal by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr


Frederiksberg Park by rachel in wonderland, on Flickr​


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Both old and new architecture are great, love it.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Amazing thread, thanks for the great tour of this beautiful city


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Both old and new architecture are great, love it.





alitezar said:


> Amazing thread, thanks for the great tour of this beautiful city


Thanks .


*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


IMG_0109.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0108.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0120.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0122.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


IMG_0144.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0143.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_9842.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0250.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nyhavn , Copenhagen *
Nyhavn (_literally: New Harbour_) is a 17th-century waterfront, canal and entertainment district in Copenhagen


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0742 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0403 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0739 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0401 by HBarrison, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0315 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0721 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0371 by HBarrison, on Flickr


Copenhagen_2013 05 20_0447 by HBarrison, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


IMG_9621 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9687 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_9628 by John Valliant, on Flickr


IMG_0130 by John Valliant, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


R0040258 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0040379 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0040599 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0041652 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1115 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1081 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1071 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 0779 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


Ørestad by os♥to, on Flickr


Bjerget by os♥to, on Flickr


VM husene by os♥to, on Flickr


Metro Orestad Copenhagen 20130709 0019F by News Oresund, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


Ørestad by os♥to, on Flickr


Ørestad by os♥to, on Flickr


Cafe 8tallet by os♥to, on Flickr


Hotel Bella Sky by os♥to, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Cityscape*
Views from many districts of Copenhagen city , the cultural and economical centre of Denmark.


IMG_0128.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0140.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr


IMG_0131.jpg by Mikael.Vasiliev, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


View from 8tallet by os♥to, on Flickr


Ørestad by os♥to, on Flickr


8tallet by os♥to, on Flickr


Ørestad by os♥to, on Flickr​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Copenhagen is perfect !!


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Børsen por ibjfoto, en Flickr


Søtorvet por ibjfoto, en Flickr


gl strand por ibjfoto, en Flickr


Copenhagen chistiansborg slotsplads por ibjfoto, en Flickr


Kalvebrod brygge por ibjfoto, en Flickr


DR Byen por ibjfoto, en Flickr


twilight of Copenhagen por ibjfoto, en Flickr


Port of Copenhagen i moonlight por ibjfoto, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


R0041433 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0043303 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0043777 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0044430 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


R0043564 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0046835 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0045656 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0044595 by John Valliant, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


R0045710 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0046887 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0046988 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0046959 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


R0047053 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0047145 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0050786 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0046850 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


Dorm at Ørestad by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


Urban life by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


All in green by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


Section of a building by Anne Østerby, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen , Contemporary Architecture *


Life in a box by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


Man in red and a bird by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


testing my new lens by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


Sluseholmen by Anne Østerby, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1258 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1269 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1256 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1270 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen , Contemporary Architecture *


Walking by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


Balconys reaching for the sky by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


Shutters by Anne Østerby, on Flickr


Bella Sky by Anne Østerby, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


Parking Garage by os♥to, on Flickr


8tallet by os♥to, on Flickr


Metro train in Ørestad by os♥to, on Flickr


Ørestad by os♥to, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen , Contemporary Architecture *


Hotel Bella Sky by os♥to, on Flickr


Ørestad by os♥to, on Flickr


DI's headquarters in Denmark by os♥to, on Flickr


Hotel Bella Sky by os♥to, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


R0056772_1 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0056749 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0056690_2 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.


R0044366 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0044586 by John Valliant, on Flickr


DSCF7744_1 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0042855 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive in Denmark.



R0057125 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0057249 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0057314 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


DSC_0184.jpg by atovani, on Flickr


DSC_0191.jpg by atovani, on Flickr


20130914_085710.jpg by atovani, on Flickr


IMG_4692 by withoutapermanentaddress, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Frederiksborg Palace*



> It was built as a royal residence for King Christian IV and is now a museum of national history. The current edifice replaced a previous castle erected by Frederick II and is the largest Renaissance palace in Scandinavia.



Frederiksborg Palace - Outer Courtyard by Aaron K Hall, on Flickr


Frederiksborg Palace - Inner Courtyard by Aaron K Hall, on Flickr


Frederiksborg Palace - The Great Hall by Aaron K Hall, on Flickr


Frederiksborg Palace Church, Denmark by American Digital Traveler, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1277 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1279 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1283 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 0125 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *


Palazzo della borsa, Copenhagen by marta.miani1, on Flickr


Old & New by harragan, on Flickr


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr


Copenhagen 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen at Night*


Kalvebod Brygge after dark - Copenhagen, Denmark by AdrianLazar, on Flickr


Planetarium Copenhagen - blue hour long exposure by IvanNaurholm, on Flickr


Nyhavn - Copenhagen, Denmark. by AdrianLazar, on Flickr


Copenhagen City Hall by Adam Copitch, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*



CF063061 by Dimy4, on Flickr


CF063032 by Dimy4, on Flickr


CF063034 by Dimy4, on Flickr


CF063091 (2) by Dimy4, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen *
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


DSC_4404.jpg by annette Kruse, on Flickr


CF063070 (1) by Dimy4, on Flickr


CF063050 by Dimy4, on Flickr


DSC_4403.jpg by annette Kruse, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1265 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1263 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1262 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1280 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen ~18 by mcqal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

KyKredit Krystal by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Modern Copenhagen Sluseholmen by IvanNaurholm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen 2013 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

Dr.Luay said:


> *Frederiksborg Palace*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, wow, wow! :happy:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen (13) by jim_skreech, on Flickr


DSC00597, Copenhagen, Denmark by jimg944, on Flickr


Nyhavn, Copenhagen | Denmark by Jimmy_Capp, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen Skyline by mistermacrophotos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AAU Cph at Night by Tobias Bomm, on Flickr


AAU Cph at Night by Tobias Bomm, on Flickr


P1020211 by SVENLW, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen Panorama by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SAM_5773 by meta-space, on Flickr


SAM_4998 by meta-space, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMG_4933 by Without a Permanent Address, on Flickr


IMG_4935 by Without a Permanent Address, on Flickr


IMG_4798 by Without a Permanent Address, on Flickr


IMG_4929 by Without a Permanent Address, on Flickr


IMG_4822 by Without a Permanent Address, on Flickr


IMG_4755 by Without a Permanent Address, on Flickr


IMG_4857 by Without a Permanent Address, on Flickr


IMG_4853 by Without a Permanent Address, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

sundown on østerbro 2 by JTUlrich, on Flickr


The Danish Radio Concert Hall illuminated by JTUlrich, on Flickr


The Danish Radio Concert Hall illuminated by JTUlrich, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_6500 by philsbln, on Flickr


_MG_6494 by philsbln, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen **Urban Life*
Copenhagen its the most livable and impressive city in Denmark.


R0057575 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0058060 copy_1 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0057646 by John Valliant, on Flickr


R0057592 by John Valliant, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1304 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1306 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1305 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - Bike Cycle Bicycle - 2013 - 1303 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen*
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*


IMG_6712 by hammershoej, on Flickr


IMG_6621 by hammershoej, on Flickr


IMG_6765 by hammershoej, on Flickr


Ørestad by hiersoir, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nyhavn , Copenhagen *
Nyhavn (_literally: New Harbour_) is a 17th-century waterfront, canal and entertainment district in Copenhagen​

Copenhagen, Nyhavn, 2013 August 366 by tango-, on Flickr


København - Nyhavn.jpg by Benny Frank Dørig, on Flickr


Nyhavn at sunset by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


Nyhavn Copenhagen by pureassionhotography, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

* Frederiksborg Palace*
It was built as a royal residence for King Christian IV and is now a museum of national history. The current edifice replaced a previous castle erected by Frederick II and is the largest Renaissance palace in Scandinavia.​

Hillerød - Frederiksborg Slot by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hillerød - Frederiksborg Slot by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hillerød - Frederiksborg Slot by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


Hillerød - Frederiksborg Slot by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Strøget , Copenhagen*
This popular tourist attraction in the centre of town is the longest pedestrian shopping area in Europe.​
Strøget by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


P1090252 by kpjf, on Flickr


P1090255 by kpjf, on Flickr


P1090254 by kpjf, on Flickr


Jorcks Passage (Opulent) by jacobchristensen, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen by Piyush Bedi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Copenhagen :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Monuments in Copenhagen*
Copenhagen is the location of many notable Fountains and monuments .​

Seated Mercury, Langelinie, Copenhagen, Denmark by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Gefion Springvandet, Copenhagen, Denmark by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Gefion Springvandet and St. Alban's Church, Copenhagen, Denmark by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


King Frederik IX memorial, Copenhagen, Denmark by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Neptune sculpture, Langelinie, Copenhagen, Denmark by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Neptune sculpture and fence, Langelinie, Copenhagen, Denmark by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Princess Marie memorial, Copenhagen, Denmark by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Angel atop Ivar Huitfeldt memorial, Copenhagen, Denmark by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nyhavn , Copenhagen *
Nyhavn (_literally: New Harbour_) is a 17th-century waterfront, canal and entertainment district in Copenhagen​

Nyhavn, Copenhagen by pureassionhotography, on Flickr


86 - Nyhavn New Harbor by julie723, on Flickr


72 - Nyhavn New Harbor by julie723, on Flickr


78 - Nyhavn New Harbor by julie723, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Rosenborg Castle*
The castle was originally built as a country summerhouse in 1606 and is an example of Christian IV's many architectural projects.​
34 - Rosenborg Slot by julie723, on Flickr


38 - Rosenborg Slot by julie723, on Flickr


33 - Rosenborg Slot by julie723, on Flickr​


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

What a beautiful clean city!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sans titre de par ricky.cheng, sur Flickr


Christiansborg Palace - Copenhagen par Hagens_world, sur Flickr


Kongens Nytorv - Copenhagen, Denmark par Hagens_world, sur Flickr


Christmas in Copenhagen par Vibeke Sonntag, sur Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *
The population of Copenhagen in 2013 its : 559,440 in Area : 34.07 sq miles​

COPENHAGEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


Købmagergade by Hanjosan, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN - KALVEBOD BRYGGE by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN - BLACK DIAMOND by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


copenhagen13 by rjglasse, on Flickr


copenhagen2 by rjglasse, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen at Night*
Copenhagen is recognized as one of the most environmentally friendly cities in the world.​

COPENHAGEN - NYHAVN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN - NYHAVN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr


COPENHAGEN by Andrea Votta, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen NW par Thomas Rousing, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The not so in crowd par Thomas Rousing, sur Flickr


Your curves made me look par Thomas Rousing, sur Flickr


You build it and they will come #999 par Thomas Rousing, sur Flickr


Going to the party par Thomas Rousing, sur Flickr


Summer Bryggen par Thomas Rousing, sur Flickr


Stray kayak par Thomas Rousing, sur Flickr


At dusk par Thomas Rousing, sur Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Spirits in Amalienborg? by pureassionhotography, on Flickr


Amalienborg by pureassionhotography, on Flickr


Oper Copenhagen by pureassionhotography, on Flickr


Nyhavn Copenhagen by pureassionhotography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen panarama par martymann, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen Radhuspladsen 20131204_2707 par News Oresund, sur Flickr


Christiansborgs slot_20140319_0214 par News Oresund, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Copenhagen photos skyline (Denmark) [City Clock]-4 von City Clock Magazine auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful! kay:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Brings back old memories, beautiful city


----------



## jonathanNCJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Marbur66 said:


> Great pics!


its a great city that makes the pictures great'


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen *
Copenhagen is recognized as one of the most environmentally friendly cities in the world.​


Untitled by Patricio Gajardo, on Flickr



Frederiksholms Kanal by fpeault, on Flickr



Frederiksholms Kanal by fpeault, on Flickr



DSCF5047-1-2 by dustette, on Flickr



Dantes Plads by fpeault, on Flickr



Ny Vestergade by fpeault, on Flickr



Untitled by Patricio Gajardo, on Flickr



Untitled by Patricio Gajardo, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Rosenborg Castle*
The castle was originally built as a country summerhouse in 1606 and is an example of Christian IV's many architectural projects.​


Rosenborg Castle by til213, on Flickr



Rosenborg Castle by til213, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Copenhagen ** , Cycling*
Copenhagen is known as one of the most bicycle-friendly cities in the world. Every day 1.1 million km are bicycled in Copenhagen.​


Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - 2014 - 0249 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr



Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - 2014 - 0185 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr



Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - 2014 - 0195 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr



Copenhagen Bikehaven by Mellbin - 2014 - 0247 by Franz-Michael S. Mellbin, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ørestad , Copenhagen*
Ørestad is a developing city area in Copenhagen, on the island of Amager. It is expected that 20,000 people will live in Ørestad.
Area: *3.1 km2* | Population(2012): *7,445 * | District: *Amager Vest*​


Ørestad Syd, Vestamager, by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr



VM Houses in Ørestad, Copenhagen, Denmark by kmtamhkh, on Flickr



DSC01323 by keni., on Flickr



City in the nature by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr



Ørestad, København S, Danmark - 03/2014 by Mint & Ginger, on Flickr



Byggarbetsplats Copenhagen Tower Orestad_20140319_1 by News Oresund, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Christmas illumination at the Tivoli Gardens, Copenhagen, Denmark by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Patterns, Bella Sky Hotel, Copenhagen, Denmark by maxunterwegs, on Flickr

Bella Center & the Ørestad neighborhood, Copenhagen, Denmark by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Amalienborg Palace & Marmorkirken, Copenhagen, Denmark by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Christmas illumination at the Tivoli Gardens, Copenhagen by maxunterwegs, on Flickr

Christmas illumination at the Tivoli Gardens, Copenhagen by maxunterwegs, on Flickr

Copenhagen, Denmark at night by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Marmorkirken, Copenhagen, Denmark by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Maio de 2014 - Copenhaga, Dinamarca by tiagugrilu1, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Danielsen Architects. Metropolis #1 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dansk Industri dansk flagga Radhuspladsen Kobenhavn_20141001_0487 by News Oresund, on Flickr

Dansk Industri svensk flagga Radhuspladsen Kobenhavn 20141001_0487 by News Oresund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen night lights by Chris Milne Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Frederick V at Amalienborg by Chris Milne Photography, on Flickr


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

A clean and beautiful city.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Above Copenhagen by William C. Martin-Genier, on Flickr

Copenhagen by Kristoffer Trolle, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nyhavn by William C. Martin-Genier, on Flickr

The Black Diamond by William C. Martin-Genier, on Flickr


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks wonderful and fresh.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nyhavn by Daniel Turull, on Flickr

Nyhavn by Daniel Turull, on Flickr

Nyhavn by Daniel Turull, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Copenhagen by Ulrich Jakobsson, on Flickr


copenhagen by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


copenhagen by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


Copenhagen by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Copenhagen by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


Copenhagen by Ulrich Jakobsson, on Flickr


Copenhagen by Ulrich Jakobsson, on Flickr


copenhagen by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Copenhagen by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


Copenhagen by O1e9, on Flickr


Copenhagen by Pedro Alamo Orellana, on Flickr


Copenhagen by Ulrich Jakobsson, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Christmassy Copenhagen by Kevin Grace, on Flickr


Copenhagen Harbor by Peter Kirkeskov Rasmussen, on Flickr


Snowstorm in Copenhagen by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Copenhagen at Night (Explored) by Marc Perrella, on Flickr


Blue hour in Copenhagen by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen from above | 150418-1014-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

December 8 - Low sun over the harbor by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen architecture - Kalvebod Brygge by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen architecture - The Crystal by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen architecture - Ørestad #1 by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen architecture - Ørestad #2 by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Traffic softness - Cyclist by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen architecture - Islands Brygge by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen Images - Urban landscape by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen images - Famous attractions #5 by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen Images - Waterways by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Skyline by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Islands Brygge - Boys and girls by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen by night - Searching for Northern light - No.1 by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen architecture - Arial No.3 by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen architecture - Arial No.4 by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen architecture - Arial No.2 by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr

Copenhagen architecture - Arial No.1 by Thomas Rousing, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AC Bella Sky by Alberto Santi, on Flickr

8tallet & Friends by Christian Hammer Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Design Hotel in Denmark by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen, Denmark 2015 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen, Denmark 2015 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen, Denmark 2015 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen, Denmark 2015 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Copenhagen, Denmark 2015 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## Mr cph (Jan 20, 2008)

Copenhagen skyline after sunset










Photo by me


----------



## Mr cph (Jan 20, 2008)

Copenhagen harbour front










Photo by me


----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## zzuka (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jonathan Hawkins*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jonathan Hawkins* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jonathan Hawkins* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jonathan Hawkins* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jonathan Hawkins* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jonathan Hawkins* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jonathan Hawkins* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jonathan Hawkins* ​


----------

